# NGD: Aristides 080 8 String



## John_Strychnine (Apr 27, 2015)

Just got this in the post today:

It's absolutely ridiculous. If you don't know aristides, they make guitars out of a compound called Arium, they spent 7-15 years developing this material to make the most acoustic pleasing alternative to wood, whilst retaining sustain. The guitar has an abundance of sustain and notes are all very clear and articulate even when playing full 6-8 string chords soaked in masses of distortion. 
The Fretboard is now Richlite as opposed to Ebony so the guitar is now 100% no wood. 

Specs:
Hipshot Hardware
27" scale
1 piece neck and Body
Bareknuckle Pickups (Probably Juggs)
Richlite Fretboard
Ivory Pearl Matt Finish

Super easy to play and very well setup.
Some pictures with my 070 with ebony board.


----------



## DancingCloseToU (Apr 27, 2015)

Very nice looking guitar, it looks classy in white. 

Is the Arium heavy compared to traditional guitar woods?

I'm curious to hear what she sounds like, being constructed with no wood and all.

HNGD!


----------



## odibrom (Apr 27, 2015)

Dude, I'm not happy, not enough pics. GIME MOAR PICS!!!

Lol, now a little more seriously, congrats on that guitar.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Apr 27, 2015)

DancingCloseToU said:


> Very nice looking guitar, it looks classy in white.
> 
> Is the Arium heavy compared to traditional guitar woods?
> 
> ...



I'd say it weighs about the same as mahogany, it's not uncomfortable by any means. It's a very metallic high mid kind of sound, but still very full. It sounds pretty close to swamp ash with a maple top to my ears.


----------



## Cloudy (Apr 27, 2015)

Always good to see more Aristides NGDs! I love mine, I got mine before the switch to richlite. Hoping to grab another one in the next couple years to try the full composite thing.

I know Aristides love the BKP Juggernauts so its likely those are what your pickups are.

Also...more pictures please


----------



## Schectersilence (Apr 27, 2015)

HNGD! That thing is kier. Video or soundclips please? And more pics obviously.

Its funny that they don't go the whole hog and go fanned fret headless as well, then it would be the ultimate modern guitar..


----------



## BigHandy (Apr 27, 2015)

Spaceship science guitars... What else!?


----------



## narad (Apr 27, 2015)

Awesome guitar, but damn...richlite? Is ebony at least an option still? The Parker composite fretboards are a super cool alternative to wood...wish they went that route. And would quit with the Arium mumbo jumbo too.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 27, 2015)

narad said:


> Awesome guitar, but damn...richlite? Is ebony at least an option still? The Parker composite fretboards are a super cool alternative to wood...wish they went that route. And would quit with the Arium mumbo jumbo too.



What's wrong with Richlite? Worked on one of the newer LPCs with it, cool stuff.


----------



## narad (Apr 27, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> What's wrong with Richlite? Worked on one of the newer LPCs with it, cool stuff.



Huh, that's exactly the model I formed my impression of Richlite from. I definitely saw it as something that was trying to be ebony but wasn't quite there (to the point I sought out a Navigator LPC for more cash just to get high quality + ebony), whereas the Parker stuff is more blatantly synthetic and plays super smooth because of it -- doesn't even try to be a fretboard wood. Seems like it would go better with the synthetic guitar sentiment.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 27, 2015)

Weird. I thought it looked identical to the board on my WI556, deep black with a slight texture to it. Pretty easy to work around too. I was fixing the binding on the LPC.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Apr 27, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Weird. I thought it looked identical to the board on my WI556, deep black with a slight texture to it. Pretty easy to work around too. I was fixing the binding on the LPC.



my aristides 070 has an ebony board, and it feels almost identical to me..


----------



## DancingCloseToU (Apr 27, 2015)

That heel looks great, digging the backside, but WOAH! The whole backside is a cavity? That would be one easy way to reduce weight 

That massive cavity cover is throwing me off though, for real. Just my personal aesthetic preference...

Again, great looking axes all around!


----------



## John_Strychnine (Apr 27, 2015)

DancingCloseToU said:


> That heel looks great, digging the backside, but WOAH! The whole backside is a cavity? That would be one easy way to reduce weight
> 
> That massive cavity cover is throwing me off though, for real. Just my personal aesthetic preference...
> 
> Again, great looking axes all around!



Its not alllll routed, but alot of the tools they use need mount holes, which are in the cavities, it's very neat in there though, the wiring is some of the neatest ive ever seen.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Apr 27, 2015)

that's really darn cool. I was wondering about the rear cavity myself. I thought that maybe, just maybe, somebody got the idea to have the pickups mounted to a back piece so you wouldn't have to change strings when you want to change pickups. one can dream. That's one pretty cool looking guitar and I'd love to get my hands on a full synthetic 8 string.


----------



## mniel8195 (Apr 27, 2015)

I think its great they found a wood alternative. I think that's the entire point of the guitar. I would love to see some more metal shapes come out someday. From what i can tell the molds look expensive to make.


----------



## littleredguitars2 (Apr 27, 2015)

what a monster! these guys do great work


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 27, 2015)

looks great man!


----------



## Electric Wizard (Apr 27, 2015)

What's the weight like on these?

It's a beauty, btw!

Edit: Oop, missed it above. Heavier than I'd have expected.


----------



## DancingCloseToU (Apr 27, 2015)

^I was curious enough to to ask the same thing up-thread, this is the answer I got...


John_Strychnine said:


> I'd say it weighs about the same as mahogany, it's not uncomfortable by any means...


----------



## AliceLG (Apr 28, 2015)

I saw these at Muskimesse and kept drooling like an idiot. I couldn't play one though, someone was always there and I didn't want to stand in line waiting 

HNGD!


----------



## lewstherin006 (Apr 28, 2015)

Congrats bro! I Hate you because I want one of these bad!!


----------



## George Djentson (Apr 30, 2015)

very cool


----------



## Shawn (Apr 30, 2015)

I love the design....very futuristic looking and that finish is awesome. Nice pair!


----------



## DakiEnt (May 7, 2015)

Wow, HNGD!


----------

